# Christmas Decorations



## hackery (Jun 14, 2016)

First of all sorry if this doesn't belong in here and secondly I didn't use a scrollsaw for the pieces below but a bandsaw but I couldn't really see what other forum where they might belong. I do own a scrollsaw but find for stuff like this with no inside bits a bandsaw is so much easier… well for me anyway.

Also feel a bit of a fraud for sharing such simple work stacked up against the amazing work others do on the site but since I don't have any amazing work I though I would share my hard work none the less.

My wife owns a dog grooming salon and asked me to create some dog themed Christmas decorations to be given as gifts to her customers. I knew buying a laser engraver would bite me in the ass…. she then said "you can use that laser engraver you bought to engrave names on each decoration"... you know the score!

Rough lumber resawed on tiny 8" bandsaw which is a skillset all by itself, planed, thicknessed, sanded up to 220grit, cut to shape on bandsaw, sanded again, drilled and then laser engraved. The wife thankfully handled the ribbon and bell nonsense as I would not have the patience for that!

In both walnut and maple hardwoods… normally I love walnut but think the maple works better for these.




























Thanks

Rab


----------



## CharleyL (Mar 10, 2009)

I do compound cutting and 2 piece cutting of ornaments on my scroll saw, and have been making many Christmas Ornaments and Reindeer for years now. I have given the reindeer away every year for the last 6 years to any woman who helps me in some way during the Christmas Season. Every cashier, waitress, sales person, nurse, etc. gets handed one as I wish them "A Very Merry Christmas". Last year I made 428 reindeer, and then gave them all away between Christmas and New Year. I make them in 4 sizes, from about 3 1/2" tall down to about 1" tall which the smallest become ear rings. A few pictures of them are shown below. Maybe it will give you some ideas.

Charley


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

These are all very attractive,

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

